

A Mushrooming Quorn Controversy - gnosis
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2002/04/51842

======
bbguitar
Scaremongering article - badly informed and possibly biased. We've been eating
Quorn products in the UK for years with no reported ill effects (otherwise it
would have been pulled from the shelves very quickly).

I'd rather eat Quorn in the US than the drug pumped beef or GMO corn fed
chicken any day.

~~~
BgSpnnrs
Yeah, that made for some strange reading having gladly eaten Quorn stuff over
a long time. I'm not really grasping the 'controversial' distinction between
fungus and mushroom either.

It is interesting to see how a new market will react to the stuff though, I
mean there's surely no shortage of veggie brands in the states?

